# Installer Gentoo sur un pc..non connecté à internet

## groutchopok

Salut!

voilà j'ai une envie folle   :Razz:  d'installer la gentoo sur mon PC...

mais malheureusement pour moi je n'ai pas l'ADSL. (juste un ptit modem 56K...)

j'ai tout de même pu récupérer et graver le LiveCD GRP pour pentium IIII (à partir de  chez un pote qui a l'adsl)

Petit problème : je pensais que ce liveCD me permettrait d'installer Gentoo sans adsl. et même sans avoir à utiliser internet par mon modem.

hum...j'ai du rever.

car au moment ou je fais "emerge sync" bien evidemment : il faut avoir internet par adsl pour ensuite pouvoir faire un chtit "emerge portage".

je bloque là. 

alors je pose ma question (ptet saugrenue mais tant pis...)  :

Est-ce possible d'installer la gentoo sans connexion internet?

Est ce que kk1 a essayer?

et si oui alors qu'il me raconte tout!  

merci d'avance... (je vais passer pour un dinosaur sans l'adsl mais bon...  :Smile: 

----------

## soulwarrior

En tous cas, tu peux faire le "emerge sync" manuellement  :Wink: 

Télécharge le snapshot du portage-tree le plus récent, sur le site de www.ibiblio.org:

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/snapshots/

Décompresse alors ce fichier dans le répertoire /usr :

```
cd /usr

tar xjvf /"chemin vers le fichier" 
```

----------

## groutchopok

Ok, donc j'ai bien fait de downloader ce packages...seul prob : je l'ai pas sur cette machine   :Very Happy: 

bon euh sinon ils semblerait qu'il y a i pas les sources du kernel dasn le rep /packages/ALL du livecd.

faut il que je les récupère aussi de la même manière ou alors est ce que c déjà dans un des 3 stages du cd que je peus trouver ça?

----------

## soulwarrior

Si je me rappelle bien, les sources pour les kernels ne sont pas inclus sur le cd?

Mais tu peux aussi le télécharger ici:

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/

(dans ce répertoire tu trouveras tous les packets de la distribution gentoo)

Pour savoir le nom du fichier à télécharger, le kernel par example:

```
emerge -s gentoo-sources
```

----------

## groutchopok

Avec cette commande il va pas me ressortir TOUT les packages sources non?

ceux de la glib, gcc, ...etc...

je veux juste le kernel et le package tree pour portage.  

donc c bon? avec ça je peus installer sans adsl?

suffit que je foute ça dans /usr/portage/distfiles?

hum...pour installer les packages à partir de ce rep, je sais que la commande "portage" peut le faire mais emerge?  (je dois confondre...)

enfin je crois que si je réussis à installer gentoo sans adsl. je vais faire un chtit howto parce que je suis certains qu'il y a pleinde gens que ça interesserait.  

 :Surprised: )

----------

## soulwarrior

Non, on faite le nom "gentoo-sources" est celui du packet kernel de gentoo   :Wink: 

En fait, j'ai une fois installé, un ordinateur  A sans connection internet.

Mais j'avais déjà un ordinateur B, où gentoo était installé.

Sur B, j'avais alors tu les fichiers dont j'avais besoin.

Les fichiers, qui vont être installé se trouve dans le répertoire:

/usr/portage/distfiles

J'ai pris tous les fichiers dans ce répertoire et je les ai tranféré par connection SSH sur l'ordinateur A.

Mais pour prendre un départ, je crois que la livecd avec grp et les sources du kernel suffisent.

----------

## groutchopok

Bon ok, ce que je vais faire c installer la base comme il me faut, ensuite je vais downloader les packages qu'il me faudra par la suite et faire comem tu dis.

n'empeche ils pourraient docummenter ce principe de faire une install sans le net et foutre une iso pour cela!!!  

enfin bref...pour le moment c le seul défaut que je vois à la gentoo.

je verrais à l'usage

 :Surprised: )

merci pour tes  conseils!  +++

----------

## -JeaN-

Vu qu'ils veulent que gentoo fonctionne par 'emerge' cela suppose que pour certains packages il y ait des nouvelles versions toutes les semaines, donc faire un iso avec des packages contredit le principe de gentoo et de portage.

Bon courage quand meme pour ta méthode  :Smile: 

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Je pense que c'est tout à fait réalisable en mettant les fichiers dans le répertoire /usr/portage/distfiles.

Maintenant tu vas quand même ramer pour télécharger les 20 Mo de X (sans compter le gestionnaire de fenêtres) et autres sources.

J'espère que t'as quand même un pote qui peut te télécharger tout ça   :Smile: 

----------

## groutchopok

Vi vi pas de problème, la méthode devrait fonctionner.   :Very Happy: 

j'aimerais revenir là dessus :

"cela suppose que pour certains packages il y ait des nouvelles versions toutes les semaines, donc faire un iso avec des packages contredit le principe de gentoo et de portage."

C'est intéréssant d'avoir une mise à jour régulière de certains packages, soit. mais quel interêt de vouloir absolument mettre à jour toutes les semaines? 

De plus si c pour tomber sur un ebuild foireux c pas la peine. autant garder l'ebuild que l'on a, et le plus stable possible.

bien evidemment je ne demande pas d'avori une iso complète. mais au moins une iso permettant d'installer la base (+ les GRP) SANS connexion aucune. après, c'est à l'utilisateur de voir et de s'arranger lorsque il veut effectuer une mise à jour

Je ne pense pas que metre à jour succintement son système en faisant attention à chaque package et ce : une fois tout les 3-4 mois, contredise le principe de gentoo...

Pour le moment je travaille sur une slackware 4.0 et certains packages ont été mis à jour avec les version suivantes mais il me reste encore des packages datant de la 4.0. Vouloir tout remettre à jour et souvent n'est pas forcément une bonne idée.

Si je choisis Gentoo maintenant c surtout parce que beaucoup de programmes ont été intégrés au portage et qu'il est plus facile de trouver une mise à jour. ce que je veus dire par là c que si on a un problème sur 1 package ou 2 il est possible de la mettre à jour rapidement en cas de besoin. mais mettre à jour un système toute les semaines ne m'interesse pas. je veux un système stable, complet et la gentoo permet cela dès lors que notre "politique" de mise à jour reste censée. enfin c un point de vue discutable peut-être au niveau de la sécurité, encore que,  mais je pense que beaucoup d'utilisateur ne sont pas près à dépenser un temps considérable à remttre à jour régulièrement leur système. et si je me souviens bien il y a pas mal de témoignages sur ce forum qui vont dans ce sens.

Moi personellement je vois le système "portage" et les packages de la gentoo "rafraichi" régulièrement (sur leur site) comme étant un moyen de donner un maximum de liberté aux utilisateurs. 

enfin je me suis un peu ecarté de ma question de départ mais j'avais envie de dire tout ça.    :Wink: 

bon allez, je vais downloader les chtits packages qu'il me manque pour installer la base, j'installerait certains packages du GRP et ensuite je vous dit si ça a fonctionné!   :Very Happy: 

après si je dois mettre mon système à jour de temps en temps je m'arrangerait comem pour l'installation. 

je pense sincèrement que ça intéréssera plus d'un de pouvoir installer la gentoo sans connexion internet (enfin il faut bien l'avoir à son boulot ou chez un pote pour telécharger les package et totu ça...reste ensuite qu'on va pas scouater le copain pour la compilation aussi)

voili voilou!   :Wink: 

----------

## groutchopok

Je cherche donc le package "gentoo-sources" sur un site mirroir.

mais dans quel repertoire le trouver?????

il y a un rep nommé gentoo-sources mais c pas ça que je veux. dedans y a TOUT les packages existant et pas de "gentoot-sources".

ou donc ets le package "gentoo-sources"?

----------

## arlequin

Cadeau:

```

DESCRIPTION="Full sources for the Gentoo Linux kernel"

SRC_URI="http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.4/linux-${OKV}.tar.bz2

         http://gentoo.lostlogicx.com/patches-${KV}.tar.bz2"

KEYWORDS="~x86 -ppc -sparc"

```

En éditant les ebuilds, tu peux facilement retrouver le chemin où il trouve les sources...

Voilà !   :Wink: 

ps: si tu le télécharges avec un modem 56k, je n'aurais qu'une seule chose à dire... bon courage ! (je sais ce que c'est)

[/code]

----------

## arlequin

Oooops !!   :Embarassed: 

Une fois de plus pris dans mon élan oratoire, j'ai oublié de rajouter la ligne

```

# OKV=original kernel version, KV=patched kernel version.  They can be the same.

OKV="2.4.20"

```

En gros, après une réflexion intense, ça un donne un truc du genre:

```

wget http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.4/linux-2.4.20.tar.bz2

wget http://gentoo.lostlogicx.com/patches-2.4.20-gentoo-r1.tar.bz2

```

Et ce qu'il télécharge tu le places dans /usr/portage/distfiles.

Re-voilà !   :Wink: 

----------

## groutchopok

euh par contre est ce que tu sais si j'aurais des problèmes de dépendances aevc des packages comme sys-app/bin-utils ou autres?  

je pense pas mais on sait jamais. est ce que tout ça se trouve comme il faut dans le stage1?

parce que là j'ai un doute...downloader 2 ou 3 packages juste pour l'install ok...mais si je dois downloader quarante douze je suis mal.    :Very Happy: 

enfin je verrais. à la limite je vais voir toute les dependances possibles sur leu base de données de package et je vais essayer de ne rein laisser au hasard.

merci!

----------

## arlequin

Si tu veux savoir quelles dépendances doivent être satisfaites pour installer un package, tu utilises l'attribut '--pretend' (ou '-p') de emerge:

```

emerge --pretend machin

```

Pour ce qui est du stage, personnellement, je te conseille de prendre directement un stage3 (adapté à ton architecture système). Tu n'auras plus qu'à faire un 'emerge rsync' pour avoir un arbre portage tout frais... et donc voir ce que tu devras encore télécharger.

Voili voilà !   :Wink: 

----------

## groutchopok

en fait si j'ai choisi le stage 1 c que je veux optimiser à mort ma compilation...

et puis j'a iun pc pas tres tres commun : bi-proc PIII 450Mhz et je veux installer ma gentoo sur un dd de 80go IBM qui d'ailleurs n'est pas reconnu par le BIOS mais ça on s'en fout vu que linux outrepasse les instrus du BIOS. quand j'ai essaye d'installer Gentoo samedi dernier tout a trés bien fonctionné à part le emerge rsync que je ne puis faire car j'ai po l'adsl chez moué.  (on le saura!  :Very Happy:   )

enfin bref.

je pense réssayer ce soir le plus tôt possible. si il me manque des trucs je ferasi au plus vite un emerge -p  sur tout les packages qu'il me faut à l'install.

après on verra.

c clair que ça va être fastidieux tout ça mais faut que ça marche!  

une distrib pas mal dans le genre serait "sorcerer" mais elle n'inclus que 360 packages...

c pour ça que je veux installer la gentoo : y a tout plein de trucs et ça a l'air super le système portage là.

mais je sais pas pourquoi...jai l'impression qu'il va finalement falloir que je scouate chez un pote qui a l'adsL...si il veut bien garder am bécane durant tout le précédé d'install ça peut être cool.   :Surprised: )

----------

## arlequin

En fait, tu peux l'installer chez un pote qui a l'adsl et contrôler/installer ta becane via ssh   :Wink: 

Maintenant, faut voir si ton pote va être d'accord, lol   :Razz: 

----------

## groutchopok

c bien là le problème...

j'aurais ka le braquer    :Very Happy: 

c pas bête le coup du ssh...seuleument voilà : je contrôle ma machine tant que je suis connecté à elle. des lors que je deconnecte (et  c ce que jeserais obligé de faire pour laisser la ligne tel libre) 

je controlerais pu le processus. a moins de lancer un processus de l'install, de se deconnecter et d'attendre que ce process soit fini (je demande tout de meme que le pote controle un peu...), je me reconnecte pour lancer le process de l'install suivant...moué c possible.

c bien compliqué tout ça...je sais pas dans quoi je m'aventure. en fait : je suis trop impatient. je veux pas attender d'avoir l'adsl  que j'aurais dans...7mois   :Very Happy: 

bon allez sur ce : bon appétit tout le monde! et encore merci de tout l'aide qu'on peut trouver ici grâce à vous.

----------

## arlequin

Va voir du côté de 'screen'... il me semble que ça t'arrangerai pas mal... (j'ai pas encore essayé). Si qqun s'en ai déjà servi sur le forum...

----------

## groutchopok

Bon ptet que tout va s'arranger finalement.

JE VAIS POUVOIR INSTALLER LA GENTOO SUR UNE CONNEXION ADSL!!!   :Surprised: )

sortons les bouteilles de champagnes!   :Very Happy: 

mais je vais pas lâcher mon idée pour l'install en off-line. ça pourra toujours servir.

je fais mon install au taff dès demain! cool. bande passante de 2Mo ça va!   :Surprised: )

ligne spécialisée...

ils sont sympa là où  je bosse. et ils n'utilsient que Linux et mac d'façons.    :Wink: 

bon et bien sur ce j'espère que tout fonctionnera comme il faut.

et j'ai déjà un thread à céer sur le forum...donc a +

merci pour tout!

au fait arlequin : la section 'screen' elle est où?

----------

## DuF

screen n'est pas une section mais une application très très pratique. Quand je suis chez mes parents sur le 56K, je me connecte sur mon PC chez moi qui a l'adsl, je fais un coup de ssh et après un coup de screen, là je lance par exemple un emerge Xfree, ou mozilla, je détache mon screen, comme ça je peux me délogguer (bah vi 56K ça coûte cher  :Smile:  ) et quand je reviens, un petit coup de screen -r et je récupère ma session comme elle est actuellement (soit en pleine compilation, soit en plein téléchargement, soit tout est fini).

Enfin bon screen c'est très pratique  :Wink: 

----------

## arlequin

Merci DuF pour ces précisions   :Wink: 

Par contre, faudrait que je me lance dans le manpages pour voir exactement comment qu'il fonctionne... mouarf, moi qui adore lire de la doc en anglais, lol... Mais en même temps, quand on a une compilation de XFree qui dure 6 heures (véridic), c'est fort pratique !!

----------

## DuF

je ne te le fais pas dire  :Wink: 

c'est d'ailleurs le meilleur moment pour faire les grosses compilations !

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Pour ce qui est d'installer sans connexion illimitée, il y a aussi l'option '-f' de emerge, qui permet de ne faire que télécharger les paquets.

Comme ça suffit d'aller chez un pote qui a l'ADSL, télécharger tous les paquets, puis refaire un emerge chez soi, il ne fera que la compilation...

----------

## vibidoo

Si t'es sur paris , je peux te graver un CD avec un max de fichier que tu mettra sur dans ton /usr/portage/distfiles

----------

## groutchopok

c gentil!    :Cool: 

mais non je suis pas sur Paris.

et puis je pense pouvoir m'arranger pour trouver tout ce qu'il faut quand j'en aurais besoin. 

++

----------

## arlequin

A noter: pour l'option '--fetchonly' d'emerge, c'est bien... mais pas top.

J'ai testé avec gnome, et parmis la petite 100aine d'ebuilds à télécharger, il a réussi à en zapper qqun (genre metacity). Donc bon, faut voir...

J'en profite pour rajouter que l'ensemble des sources (du stage3 jusqu'à gnome 2.2, an passant par mozilla et xmms) pésent environ 350Mo... donc l'option du CD gravé, c'est pas mal à mon avis (et La Poste aussi).

----------

